# my 1st atempt at building a croc enclosure



## JAS101 (Mar 4, 2014)

over xmas time it was decided that the croc would need a new enclosure , as the 6ft glass tank just wasn't big enough anymore and it was to hard to get him out from it .
so after some measuring and a couple of quick drawings I had a plan , I gave the pond drawing to my mate and within 2 weeks I had a all metal pond . the pond is constructed out of 25mmx25mm box tubing [ gal dipped] and 1.6mm gal dipped sheeting .


the pond is 1.5 meters x 1.2 meters x 45 cm deep.

so with the basic part of the pond done it was time to build the rest , making sure it could come apart so I could fit it through my front door as the pond was going in my lounge room .
so still using the 25mmx25mm box steel I made the top section of framing with provisions to being bolted together in sections .


the total length of the enclosure is 2.4 meters long x 1.2 meters wide x 1 meter high.
next it was time to start to fill it in with the panels , I decided to use 6mm mdf for the sides and roof and 9mm mdf for the front panels .



I decided to use 3mm clear Polycarbonate Sheeting for the front door windows as its pretty well indestructible [ I tested a scrap piece with a sledgehammer and all I could do is dent it]
so after everything was marked and cut out it was painting time , I used a decent wood sealer and primer paint , but now I was left with bright white panels [ it was so bright I blinded myself in the sunlight from the reflection ] . so I went with camo style stripes , just using 3 colors to break up all the white . 


while I was painting the panels I also was finishing off the pond , I sealed the pond using aquarium silicone on the sides and the bottom metal panels . after a week of drying I used crommelins black pond sealer and crommelins reinforcing fabric on the corners and bottom sections covering everywhere I had siliconed . I then applied 3 coats of the pond sealer , on the final coat I threw in small stones on the bottom of the pond to help with protection of the bottom and to break up all the black look . once it was all dried [ left it out in the hot sun for a week and a bit ] it was time to bring it all inside .

 
I used earth wool insulation for the pond to help aid with retaining the heat in the water .
now it was time to see if the frame and pond still fit together and to my surprise it did lol .


back wall and side panels on and its starting to look good .next it was time to fit the filter piping and the led strips on the roof panels , I used 4 rows of white and 4 rows of red for night viewing . next it was time to fit and install the land heating electrics with the 4 - 75 watt ceramic heat emitters , temp and thermostat probes . so with the above all fitted it was time to install the front panels and doors .


after this it was time to fill the pond with water and to watch for leaks , after 650 litres of water it was finally full , once the water was up to temperature it was time to add the croc [ the fun part ] everything went without a hitch and his now enjoying his new enclosure .



I have had him out a couple of times since going in his new enclosure and its a lot easier to get him out of this compared to hit old glass tank .

even my mum had a hold of him on one of his outings lol .


----------



## Cypher69 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hate to ask...but how "soon" before he outgrows this enclosure?


----------



## Stuart (Mar 4, 2014)

Very impressive, thanks for sharing.


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 4, 2014)

Cypher69 said:


> Hate to ask...but how "soon" before he outgrows this enclosure?



a year or 2 then he go`s into his very own shed . all up it was just over $1200 to build his current enclosure that's with lights and everything else . its not bad considering his old 6ftx2ft x2ft glass tank and cabinet was $1150 and that was just the tank and cabinet .
once his out grown this enclosure I will find something to go into it lol . his old tank has bill my murry cod in it now .


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 4, 2014)

SniperCap said:


> Very impressive, thanks for sharing.


 thanks its no where near perfect , but it will do him fine .


----------



## Cypher69 (Mar 4, 2014)

Pretty envious you have both the space & commitment for such a beautiful creature.


----------

